# Ausländer (Kein Rassismus erwünscht!)



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal das Thema Ausländer ansprechen. Hier soll man diskutieren, kein Rassismus erwünscht!

Ein paar meiner besten Freunde sind Ausländer und ich habe prinzipiell auch gar nix gegen Ausländer. Aber manche würde ich am liebsten einfach mit einem Arschtritt aus dem Land kicken. Wenn einer zu mir kommt und mich dumm anmacht, ich wehre mich und dann kommt son ganz toller Spruch "nur weil du Schweizer bist, denkst du du kannst dir alles erlauben?!" "Scheiss Schweizer"... Das wär mir dann echt ne Kugel wert.

Es ist schon so weit das ich mich unglaublich freue wenn ich höre das ein Ausländer für die Schweiz ist und auch ein wenig patriotisch. Es ist ja kein Problem wenn man auf sein Heimatland stolz ist aber ein ganz wenig dankbarkeit wäre also auch angebracht wie ich finde und nicht bewusst Einheimische doof anmachen... wenn das bei uns in der Gegend so weitergeht bin ich noch versucht mich den Faschisten anzuschliessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Während ich mir ziemlich häufig anhören muss "scheiss Schweizer" "ihr werdet immer bevorzugt" und ich auch nur einmal irgendwas in der Richtug sage werde ich sofort als Faschist, Ausländerhasser beschimpft..

Was denkt ihr könnte man dagegen unternehmen? Alle Ausländer ausweisen mal sicher nicht! 


/discute on


Gruss Shalor


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

So ne Disskusion gabs schon mal in der Schweizer-Stube. Tja, leider ist es oft schon so das man im eigenen Land fertig gemacht wird wenn man sagt das man Bürger dieses Landes ist.

Vote for Blocher back!


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Ich meine das gab's schon mal irgendwo... Hm!

Ah, danke, Qonix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Vote for Blocher back!





Blocher übertreibts manchmal vllt ein wenig aber die Schweiz braucht einfach wen der Konsequenzen zieht da die anderen schweizer Politiker das anscheinend nicht schaffen.

/sign Blocher back


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

also meine meinung kennen ja vlt ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine besten kolegen sind deutscher,kroate,italiener und ein schweizer ..
Also von dem her.

Wo ich die grösten Probleme habe sind gewisse leute die sagen: SCHEISS SCHWEIZ und ich sag dann geh doch zurück. 
Er: Ja machi au ey ist besser da viel schöner als scheiss schweiz
ich: bekommst da auch arbeitslosengeld (mit nem schmunzeln)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo ich bin manchmal so wenn ich halb dicht bin aber ich wäre froh wenn mich ein land annimmt. 

Auch sachen wie leute die noch kein deutsch können frag ich mich manchmal .. nach 4 jahren? immer noch kein deutsch?
ich verlange ja kein schweizerdeutsch + dialekt (kolege kanns ..) aber zumindest Deutsch.

Nunja und die in der schweiz die dich im club so blöd anmachen frag ich mich manchmal. (Ja ich hatte schon 3 schlägereien an nem dorf fest .. aber ich lass mich nunmal nicht beleidigen ..)

Ahja bin ich auf für blocher .. wenigstens einer der angefangen hat damit was zu t un.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2008)

Joa, is doch mittlerweile normal, dass man im eigenen Land dumm angemacht wird. Man sollte sich halt einfach n bissl anpassen und benehmen aber manche verstehen das halt nicht. Ich würde doch auch nicht in die Türkei ziehen und ne Kirche bauen aber lassen wir das sonst wird hier auch noch über Religion geredet und da kommt eh nix gutes bei raus. Am besten einfach ignorieren. Die wollen doch nur, dass wir uns aufregen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

oh ja das hab ich fast vergessen
wir wollen eine moschee errichten .. WTF?!!?!?!?!?! 

sobald du da bist und ne kirche brauen kannst .. ok 

aber das wird nie geschehen.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Wer sich nich anpasst fliegt raus.  
Das ist das vernüftigste...

Aber warum kapiern des die Politiker net?

Edit: Ich mein mit Anpassen Sprache, Sitten, Gestze, Normen usw. Also nicht Landesreligion (falls sowas denn überhaupt existiert) oder sonstiges


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2008)

Hä? ^^ @Minastirit


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oh ja das hab ich fast vergessen
> wir wollen eine moschee errichten .. WTF?!!?!?!?!?!
> sobald du da bist und ne kirche brauen kannst .. ok


Sich klar auszudrücken scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein? 

Wo ist "da"? 

Warum sollten Muslime in Deutschland daran gehindert werden ihre Glauben frei auszuüben? Auch wenn es islamische Länder gibt in denen Christen das (leider) nicht können, ist das kein Grund für Deutschland es genauso falsch zu machen.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Wer sich nich anpasst fliegt raus.
> Das ist das vernüftigste...


Wie definierst du "anpassen"? 


PlutoII schrieb:


> Aber warum kapiern des die Politiker net?


Weil sie vielleicht intelligenter sind als du?


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

@ Incontmtio: Zu deiner Frage: Siehe edit


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Wer sich nich anpasst fliegt raus.
> Das ist das vernüftigste...




/sign


Aber wenn wer fliegen soll muss man der jenige ja erstmal Amok laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

mit da mein ich das heimatsland. Welches auch immer. 
Man soll sich in sprache und anstand anpassen. Wenn ich in ein anderes land reise gehe ich da auch nicht randalieren oder leute anpöbeln und ich bemühe mich die landessprache zu reden oder eine sprache die auch so verstanden wird. (Z.b. in thailand englisch. Weil Thai sprache relativ schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich weis nicht was an meinem Text so schwer zu verstehen ist. schreibe ich halt jeden gedanken aus.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Sich klar auszudrücken scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein?
> 
> Wo ist "da"?
> 
> Warum sollten Muslime in Deutschland daran gehindert werden ihre Glauben frei auszuüben? Auch wenn es islamische Länder gibt in denen Christen das (leider) nicht können, ist das kein Grund für Deutschland es genauso falsch zu machen.


Es geht um die Schweiz...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Edit: Ich mein mit Anpassen Sprache, Sitten, Gestze, Normen usw. Also nicht Landesreligion (falls sowas denn überhaupt existiert) oder sonstiges



Das tun doch die meisten. 

Mit der Sprache hast du nicht ganz unrecht, ich bin auch für verpflichtende Deutschkurse für Migranten. 
Sitten, inwiefern. Manche "Sitten" beruhen auf der Religion eines Individuums.
Gesetzte, müssen sie tun, sonst werden sie ausgewiesen.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Man soll sich in sprache und anstand anpassen. Wenn ich in ein anderes land reise gehe ich da auch nicht randalieren oder leute anpöbeln und ich bemühe mich die landessprache zu reden oder eine sprache die auch so verstanden wird.



Zur Sprache habe ich schon etwas gesagt. 

Was soll den beispielsweise mit einem Jugendlichen von sechzehn Jahren passieren, der z.B. beim randalieren erwischt wird? Sollte man ihn ausweisen? In ein Land in dem er nie war, dessen Sprach er vielleicht beherrscht, in dem er aber niemanden kennt? Oder sollte man ihn vielleicht nicht viel eher wie einen deutschen Jugendlichen bestrafen? 



Minastirit schrieb:


> schreibe ich halt jeden gedanken aus.



Das wäre erstrebenswert.


----------



## prohead (25. Juni 2008)

Pfui, "Ausländer" sagt man nicht... das heisst "Ausländischer Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund"

Ein bissl mehr political correctness könnte man schon erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread ist schon tot.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist schon tot.


Vielleicht hat er ja noch einmal einen kurzen Anfall an "Leben" ... 

Nein, ich denke, jedem dürfte klar gewesen sein in welche Richtung dieser Thread verlaufen würde.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Theroas: Warum sollte er und was meinst du mit Tot?

Incontemtio: Es gibt solch und solche Jugendliche. Manche randalieren ein mal im Jahr weil sie halt grad angepisst sind und manche täglich...


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Ach das beste wäre man schmeisst alle wieder in ihr Heimatland und gut ist.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist schon tot.



Ich sehe ähnliches, vor allem weil, für meinen Geschmack, der Satz "Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer, meine besten Freunde sind welche *ABER*...." schon zu oft gefallen ist. 
Na ich werde mal ein Auge drauf behalten, solange die "Diskussion" sachlich verläuft, bleibt mal offen.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Incontemtio: Es gibt solch und solche Jugendliche. Manche randalieren ein mal im Jahr weil sie halt grad angepisst sind und manche täglich...



Ja und? Sollte es deiner Meinung nach irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Bestrafung von Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund und deutschen Jugendlichen geben?


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach das beste wäre man schmeisst alle wieder in ihr Heimatland und gut ist.



Die zwei Wörter "demographischer Wandel" sind dir unbekannt?


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

@ qonix: Naja so ganz pauschal kann man des nicht sagen: Wir ham auch viele Vorteile von Ausländern da viele teilweiße sehr qualifiziert für bestimmte Berufsfelder sind und motiviert sich anzupassen


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ja und? Sollte es deiner Meinung nach irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Bestrafung von Jugendlichen mit Migrationshintergrund und deutschen Jugendlichen geben?



Nein das mein ich nicht ich meine nur das man sich als Auslädern zu benehmen hat solang man Gast ist...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer , *aber*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein , ich melde mich hier lieber nicht zu Wort!


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Nein das mein ich nicht ich meine nur das man sich als Auslädern zu benehmen hat solang man Gast ist...


Sie sind aber keine Gäste, sondern Einwohner dieses Landes, die Steuern zahlen wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich nen Austausch mache bin ich auch Gast, zahl der Fammilie aber geld...

Mir gehts darum, dass sie sich anpassen sollen falls sie es denn nicht tun und wir nicht jeden dahergelaufenen aufnehmen sollten...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum, dass sie sich anpassen sollen falls sie es denn nicht tun und wir nicht jeden dahergelaufenen aufnehmen sollten...


Was genau heißt anpassen? Sich so zu benehmen wie Deutsche? Dann würden randalieren und rumpöbeln ja dazugehören ...


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Hat ich doch schon auf Seite eins gesagt: Sprache, z.T. Ethische Vorstellungen und Gestze


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

@ Incontemtio: Hier geht es erstens um die Schweiz und zweitens ist bei uns in der Schweiz jedenfalls so (da wo ich wohne) das höchstens 5-10% der Schweizer anpöbeln und dafür relativ viele Ausländer und dies bewusst auf Einheimische. Das Bild Albaner pöbelt Schweizer an seh ich mehr als doppelt so häufig wie Albaner pöbelt Albaner an. DAS ist es auch was mich so stört. Und so leid es mir tut,  aber es kann doch nicht sein das "scheiss Schweizer" schon fast ein Standartsatz ist und falls ein Schweizer auch nur ansatzweise in dieser Richtung etwas sagt sofort als eindeutig Ausländerfeindlich, Ausländerhasser beschrieben wird.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> @ Incontemtio: Hier geht es erstens um die Schweiz und zweitens ist bei uns in der Schweiz jedenfalls so (da wo ich wohne) das höchstens 5-10% der Schweizer anpöbeln und dafür relativ viele Ausländer und dies bewusst auf Einheimische. Das Bild Albaner pöbelt Schweizer an seh ich mehr als doppelt so häufig wie Albaner pöbelt Albaner an.



Was du siehst, ist nicht repräsentativ und somit unwichtig.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Was du redest aber auch, da du von Deutschland ausgehst und nicht der Schweiz und kannst folglich nichts Sinnvolles zu diesem Thema beitragen, weil du Deutscher bist.


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn du mich doch schon so schön zitierst dann bitte auch alles was ich schreibe.

Hier geht es um die Tatsache das viele Ausländer (nicht alle!) sich benehmen als seien sie die Herrscher über dieses Land.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Juni 2008)

Oh nein. Ich mag keine solchen Threads. Hab kein Bock mein Frust auszulassen.

Aber nur kurz:

Als Beispiel:


Fall 1:

Ihr wohnt mit eurer Familie in einem eigenen Haus.
Gibt kleine Streitereien, weil der, dem sein Lego geklaut hat. Vater ruft aus, es ist geschlichtet. Laute Worte halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fall 2:

Ihr wohnt mit eurer Familie in einem eigenen Haus.
Der klaut dem sein Lego, ein wildfremder Typ kommt in die Bude gerannt, schreit EUER Kind an.


--

Na klingelts?

Ach wenn nicht, Ausländer sollen sich hier anpassen und eine menge respekt gegenüber den heimischen zeigen, ansonsten können sie von mir aus
abhauen.. Aus dem Sinne aus dem Blick.

Vote 4 Blocher, und keine halben Banane mit wannabeeffekt wie die Schlumpf.

Tz


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Blocher's ideen fand ich auch gut.

Wie gesagt ich respektiere in jedem land die einheimischen ob das nun in thailand/schweden oder türkei ist. Ihr land ihre Regeln.
Aber gein grosser teil der mir bekannten ausländer sind eher herablassend und ihnen sind einheimische egal. Scheiss drauf ich bin hier bekomme geld vom staat und muss nix tun denn ich hab ja rücken probleme ..

JA ES SIND NICHT ALLE !! aber relativ viele. Wer hier leben und arbeiten will ok. aber nicht hier auf kosten anderer leben und dann streit suchen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hier geht es um die Tatsache das viele Ausländer (nicht alle!) sich benehmen als seien sie die Herrscher über dieses Land.





Minastirit schrieb:


> JA ES SIND NICHT ALLE !! aber relativ viele.



Wenn ich für jedes Mal, bei dem ich dieses "Nicht alle, aber viele" hier in diesem Forum gelesen habe, einen Cent bekommen würde, könnte ich mir jetzt davon eine Insel im Pazifik kaufen und dort die einheimische Flora anpöbeln.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Hättest du lieber das wir sagen alle? Dann wird aber instant geflamed das eben nicht alle sich so benehmen...lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Hättest du lieber das wir sagen alle? Dann wird aber instant geflamed das eben nicht alle sich so benehmen...lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will damit nur ausdrücken dass mir diese ständigen Diskussionen über das immer gleiche Thema mit den ewig gleichen Floskeln auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Shalor (25. Juni 2008)

Ich lasse meinen Frust lieber im Forum aus als im Leben...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

BTW , wo steht hier eig das es nur um die Schweiz geht?

Im eröffnungspost steht nur , das der TE gerne über Ausländer diskutieren möchte , aber keinen Rassismus duldet!

Und das er die schweiz als Beispiel genommen hat , denke ich liegt nur daran , das er Schweizer ist , oder seh ich da was falsch? Auf jeden Fall kann ich nirgends lesen , das es explizit nur um die Schweiz geht!



> Ich will damit nur ausdrücken dass mir diese ständigen Diskussionen über das immer gleiche Thema mit den ewig gleichen Floskeln auf den Sack gehen.



/sign!


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Scheiss drauf ich bin hier bekomme geld vom staat und muss nix tun denn ich hab ja rücken probleme ..


Die meisten Ausländer, verdienen ihr eigenes Geld und zahlen somit Steuern. 


Minastirit schrieb:


> JA ES SIND NICHT ALLE !! aber relativ viele.


"Relativ viele" ist so dehnbar, dass du damit praktisch immer recht hast. Auch wenn das nur auf 1% alles Immigranten zutrifft, hättest du noch immer recht.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Relativ viele" ist so dehnbar, dass du damit praktisch immer recht hast. Auch wenn das nur auf 1% alles Immigranten zutrifft, hättest du noch immer recht.


Ja und? Ist es etwa schlimm, wenn er recht hat? oO


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ja und? Ist es etwa schlimm, wenn er recht hat? oO


Nein. Nur würde ich gerne wissen, was er denn nun meint? 

Irgendeine ungefähre Angabe wie viel Prozent aller Ausländer seiner Meinung "auf Deutschland (oder die Schweiz ...) scheißen". Nicht eine Floskel in die man alles hereininterpretieren kann.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juni 2008)

Die wenigsten haben was gegen Ausländer an sich. Für jeden Menschen auf der Welt gibt es ca. 180 Orte an denen auch er ein Ausländer sein darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das was den Leuten auf den Sack geht, sind eher die Deppen die zu faul sind, sich zu integrieren und ständig alles und jeden anficken. Dummerweise sind das diejenigen die auffallen und schon hat man das Klische vom "Ausländer-Asi der klaut, Drogen dealt und faul ist".

Das ist wie bei WoW. 10 Millionen Kunden und 90% sind zufrieden. Was auffällt sind aber die 10% die ständig über Bugs meckern etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (25. Juni 2008)

im urlaub bin ich auch Ausländer, jedoch weiss man sich zu benehmen. Was einige von Ihnen halt hier in germany nicht können, siehe bestes bsp. die 2 die den über 70 jährigen zusammenschlugen. Solche würde ich sofort ausweisen stattdessen werden die in deutschland in ne zelle gesetzt, vielleicht noch mit tv oder so wo s Ihnen besser geht als nen h4 empfänger und ich dafür steuern zahle. das ärgert mich. Aber viele Deutsche sind sicher auch nicht anderes im ausland. aber die gefängisse dort sind halt dort nicht so "toll" ausgestattet als hier. halt teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Die meisten Ausländer, verdienen ihr eigenes Geld und zahlen somit Steuern.
> 
> "Relativ viele" ist so dehnbar, dass du damit praktisch immer recht hast. Auch wenn das nur auf 1% alles Immigranten zutrifft, hättest du noch immer recht.




von denen die ich kenne und denen ich begegnet bin ca 15%. Ja gut sind "nur" 15% aber ist es sooo schwer sind versuchen zu integrieren? ich sag ja nicht das jeder kommen muss und hey ur my friend? NEIN . ich will nur das man sich versucht anzupassen und sich etwas nett verhält. wie oft wäre ich schon zu einem ey alta figg dich weg mit deiner zigarre? Aber sowas kann man auch nett sagen wie: Hey würde es dir ausmachen wo anderst zu rauchen ich bin gerade hier am essen. (nur so als beispiel)

@charcharoth jup genau das mein ich. wiso muss es solche leute geben die sich immer über alles und jeden beschweren ? für was? für wen?


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2008)

Es gibt Ausländer und es gibt "Ausländer". Leute, welche sich anpassen, vor Verfolgung etc. flüchten und das auch BEWEISEN können, können meinetwegen die Staatsbürgerschaftsprüfung ablegen. Das heißt aber NICHT, dass sie automatisch Österreicher werden. Sie sind halt Ausländer und haben sich so weit angepasst, als dass man sie der österreichischen Staatsbürgerschaft für würdig hält.

"Ausländer" hingegen sind Leute, welche sich vorne und hinten nicht anpassen können und wollen. Viele von denen (meistens Türken, Polen etc..), glauben das Wort "Ich werde verfolgt also sesam öffne Dich" würde reichen...Kann ich sogar verstehen, wenn man sich ansieht, was seit Öffnung der Grenzen alles nach Österreich darf, ist es schon unglaublich.

Paradebeispiele sind hier wiedermal die Türken, Kopftuch tragen, Mosche's bauen wollen und dann auch noch mit der Türkenflagge rumfahren...Wenn in der Türkei (oder Land X einsetzen), alles so toll war, wieso bleiben sie nicht dort? Die einzig logische Erklärung, dort haben sie sich ebenfalls wie die größten Idioten aufgeführt und wurden daher rausgeschmissen. 

Für "Ausländer" sollte es ein anderes Strafmaß geben, sprich: straffällig geworden - abschieben. Dem Staat nur auf der Tasche liegen, ohne auch nur einen Funken Anpassung zu zeigen ==>abschieben. Sind sie nicht bereit, ihre eigene Kultur abzulegen ==>abschieben.

Wie komm ich als Österreicher dazu, in meinem Land verschleierte und Kopftuch tragende Frauen sehen zu müssen? Als Touristen ok, aber als langzeit Gäste nein danke. 

Wenn zu mir ein Ausländer "scheiß Österreicher" sagt, folgt prompt eine ordentliche Retourkutsche, sowie der gut gemeinte Ratschlag, doch bitte endlich den Zug aufzusuchen und nie wieder zu kehren.


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Das mit den Verschleierungen fällt aber unter die Kategorie Glaubensfreiheit, die man ihnen auch lassen kann, genau so wie Moscheen und die Kultur, wie zB Musik oder so. Das ist wirklich jedem selbst überlassen, worum es hier geht ist, dass sich viele nicht zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das mit den Verschleierungen fällt aber unter die Kategorie Glaubensfreiheit, die man ihnen auch lassen kann, genau so wie Moscheen und die Kultur, wie zB Musik oder so. Das ist wirklich jedem selbst überlassen, worum es hier geht ist, dass sich viele nicht zu benehmen wissen.



Benehmen und Kultur hängt bei denen aber scheinbar zusammen. Die Ausrede der Gutmenschen vor dem Herren lautet dann meistens: "Das ist halt ihre Mentalität, die sind nunmal heißblütig und sehr gläubig" - die Bösen sind dann mal wieder die ach so intoleranten Inländer..

Schweden haben auch eine andere Kultur und passen sich an, die trinken halt mal über den Durst aber im Vergleich zu den Moslems sind das Lämmer vor dem Herren. 

Deshalb finde ich schon, das Benehmen und Kultur in direktem Zusammenhang stehen. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, seit dem 11.9 ist mir erst bewusst, wie gefährlich diese Religion ist. Wenn die Grenze zwischen Terror und Religion nicht mehr gegeben ist, hört sich für mich Glaubensfreiheit auf.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Juni 2008)

Und wo stand gleich nochmal geschrieben, dass die Anschläge vom elften September im Namen aller Muslime begangen worden sind? Es ist sehr gefährlich von einigen wirren Glaubensfanatikern auf eine ganze Religion zu schließen. 
Aber sag, hältst du auch die Christen für ein Volk kindesmissbrauchender Irrer, die an den Kreationismus glauben und felsenfest davon überzeugt sind, dass Adam und Eva einträchtig mit Dinosauriern lebten?

Wer nicht mehr bewußt zwischen Vermutung, Halbwissen und Fakten zu unterscheiden weiß, der ist wirklich gefährlich für ein friedvolles Miteinander.


----------



## Tja (25. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wo stand gleich nochmal geschrieben, dass die Anschläge vom elften September im Namen aller Muslime begangen worden sind? Es ist sehr gefährlich von einigen wirren Glaubensfanatikern auf eine ganze Religion zu schließen.
> Aber sag, hältst du auch die Christen für ein Volk kindesmissbrauchender Irrer, die an den Kreationismus glauben und felsenfest davon überzeugt sind, dass Adam und Eva einträchtig mit Dinosauriern lebten?
> 
> Wer nicht mehr bewußt zwischen Vermutung, Halbwissen und Fakten zu unterscheiden weiß, der ist wirklich gefährlich für ein friedvolles Miteinander.



Worüber regst Du Dich denn so auf?

Die Aussage mit dem 11.9 bezieht sich auf mich persönlich. Keinesfalls habe ich mit irgendeiner Silbe erwähnt, dass dies für alle zu gelten hat.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Und worauf begründest du die Aussage, dass diese Religion so gefährlich ist? Auf den Fanatiker, der von sich behauptet im Namen Allahs zu handeln? 
Sehr zweifelhaft, wie ich finde.
Ob jetzt einer an eine Lüge glaubt oder Hunderttausende; macht für mich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Paradebeispiele sind hier wiedermal die Türken, Kopftuch tragen, Mosche's bauen wollen und dann auch noch mit der Türkenflagge rumfahren...Wenn in der Türkei (oder Land X einsetzen), alles so toll war, wieso bleiben sie nicht dort? Die einzig logische Erklärung, dort haben sie sich ebenfalls wie die größten Idioten aufgeführt und wurden daher rausgeschmissen.



Integration heisst nicht seinen Glauben und seine komplette Kultur aufzugeben.
Natürlich gibt es Sachen die wichtig sind, wie z.B. die Sprache zu lernen, aber eine Vielfalt der Kulturen nutzt einem Land auch.


----------



## LMay (26. Juni 2008)

Du darfst tun, was du möchtest, nur schade keinem damit!

Dieses gilt für Religion, Politik und Menschlichkeit.

Das ist es!

Ich schätze es sehr, zu sehen, wie andere Kulturen auch hier bei uns in Deutschland sich ausleben können...das ist wichtig!
Wir lernen von ihnen, sie von uns...und Akzeptanz ist das große Wort dahinter =)
Nur weil eine türkische Frau ein Kopftuch anhat, heißt es nicht, dass sie unterdrückt wird! Das alles sind Extreme.


----------



## Shalor (26. Juni 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Du darfst tun, was du möchtest, nur schade keinem damit!
> 
> Dieses gilt für Religion, Politik und Menschlichkeit.
> 
> ...




Da wir wieder viel zu viel über Religion geredet, mein Problem sind Sachen wie: 5 Albaner gehen zu einem Schweizer und zwingen vor der Flage von Kosovo zu knien... und nicht ob nun eine türkische Frau ein Kopftuch trägt oder nicht, das ist ihre Sache.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Und wenn 5 Schweizer einen Albaner zwingen vor der Schweizer Flagge zu knien ist das besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sollte man doch besser mal Herkunft und Handlung unterscheiden. Wenn jemand Verbrechen begeht ist es doch egal welcher Nationalität er ist - es ist immer falsch.


----------



## Shalor (26. Juni 2008)

Natürlich ist es auch genauso blöd wenn 5 Schweizer das täten, aber es kann doch nicht sein das man in ein fremdes Land kommt und da findet man müsse nun die Einheimischen zwingen vor der eigenen Flagge zu knien.

Ich gehe ja auch nicht mit 5 Schweizer Kollegen nach Afrika und zwinge die Kinder dort vor der schweizer Flagge demütig knien.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Ich fand es so schade das in der Schweiz das Gesetz, dass wenn ein Kind scheisse baut gleich die ganze Familie abgeschoben wird, nicht angenommen wurde. Das Gesetz wäre genial. Die Schweiz währe wohl wie ausgestorben aber endlich wieder schön.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es auch genauso blöd wenn 5 Schweizer das täten, aber es kann doch nicht sein das man in ein fremdes Land kommt und da findet man müsse nun die Einheimischen zwingen vor der eigenen Flagge zu knien.
> 
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht mit 5 Schweizer Kollegen nach Afrika und zwinge die Kinder dort vor der schweizer Flagge demütig knien.



Und? Darum geht es doch auch nicht.  Wenn jemand ein Verbrechen vergeht wo liegt der Unterschied ob er Einheimischer oder Ausländer ist?
Wenn ein Schweizter einen Schweizer abknallt ist das weniger schlimm als wenn ein Ausländer einen Schweizer tötet?

Oder willst Du darauf abzielen dass Du pauschal alle Ausländer für elende Verbrecher hälst?


----------



## dalai (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Es ist schon so weit das ich mich unglaublich freue wenn ich höre das ein Ausländer für die Schweiz ist und auch ein wenig patriotisch. Es ist ja kein Problem wenn man auf sein Heimatland stolz ist aber ein ganz wenig dankbarkeit wäre also auch angebracht wie ich finde und nicht bewusst Einheimische doof anmachen... wenn das bei uns in der Gegend so weitergeht bin ich noch versucht mich den Faschisten anzuschliessen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hängt stark vom Heimatland ab, wie sich die Ausländer integrieren. Ausserdem hängt es auch von der Gegend ab, wenn die Ausländer in Quartieren wohnen wo es fast nur Ausländer hat, sind sie in der Regel schlechter integriert.




Qonix schrieb:


> Ach das beste wäre man schmeisst alle wieder in ihr Heimatland und gut ist.


Ja, damit die Wirtschaft den Bach hinunter geht. Es hat z.B. extrem viel Deutsche in der schweizerischen Medizin.




Qonix schrieb:


> Ich fand es so schade das in der Schweiz das Gesetz, dass wenn ein Kind scheisse baut gleich die ganze Familie abgeschoben wird, nicht angenommen wurde. Das Gesetz wäre genial. Die Schweiz währe wohl wie ausgestorben aber endlich wieder schön.


Dann würden auch nicht viel mehr Personen abgeschoben werden. Dieses Gesetz ist irgendwie scheisse, und es wird auch nie angenommen werden.


----------



## grimmjow (26. Juni 2008)

Naja, diese Beleidigungen kommen von den Ausländern (meist) nicht von ungefähr.

Ich bin selber Türke und habe nichts gegen Deutsche oder Schweizer o.Ä. Bezeichne mich z.B oft selber als Deutsch.
Das Problem hierbei ist nur, dass wenn man wien Türke aussieht, man gleich in dieses komische Vorurteil hineingeräht und man dagegen nichts machen kann. Ich spreche kaum Türkisch, mein Englisch ist sehr gut, mein Türkisch jedoch sehr schlecht, so, als hätten wir das erst 1 Jahr in der Schule gemacht.

Worauf ich hinaus will, man wird immer als einer von seinem Volk angesehen, egal woher man kommt oder wie man drauf ist.

Das mit den Schweizern kam bei uns hier, auch ab und zu mal vor. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass der ganze "hass" auf die Deutschen übergeht. Nunja, 70% der Türken sind selber schuld. Ich persönlich kenne z.B kaum welche, die nach der Realschule noch etwas machen, außer sich von den Eltern finanzieren zu lassen und auf der Straße rumlungern bzw. ab und zu arbeiten.

In meiner Schule sind wir z.B auch nur ca. 10 Türken, die das Abi machen und nur die hälfte will studieren. Kenne also kaum welche. (Gibt aber bestimmt noch viele)

Ich glaube, ich weiche vom Thema ab (entschuldigt ._.) aber in WoW war das gestern genauso.
Da gingen die paar Türken gegen die Deutschen bzw. Schweizer. Da hat der Rassismus wirklich angefangen. Ich glaube, ich muss dazu nicht viel sagen, aber mir wurde das irgendwann echt zu extrem und bin dann raus aus der Hauptstadt.
Nachdem das letzte Tor viel, war das wirklich noch um einiges hefftiger. (Ich persönliche sage immernoch, dass Tor von den Deutschen war getürkt, da ein Deutscher nen Türken gefault hatte, der Schiri 4 mal einige Sekunden lang pfeift und man das auch hört, aber die Deutschen weiterrennnen und ein Tor schießen. Von ganz oben sagt aber natürlich keiner was - welcher Deutscher will schon gegen so nen behaarten Dönerverkäufer verlieren?...)

So.. Ich weiche wirklich zu sehr ab.. -_-"

Lasst uns doch einfach Leben, ob Türke, Deutscher, Schweizer, Russe, Spanier u.s.w ist doch fucking wayne! Wir alle sind Menschen, also lasst sie einfach Leben. Ich kann mit diesem ganzen gerede nicht viel anfangen, da das nur Probleme macht.

Achja und btw: In der Türkei sind die Türken ganz anders als hier. Dort hören die Jugendlichen zu 65% Metal und härter. Die Türken hier in Deutschland sind im Prinzip ein ganz anderes Volk. Also kommt uns nicht mit "Ab in euer scheiß Land" uns gehts hier sehr gut und wenn wir hier geboren sind, müssten wir Ausländer, Deutschland auch als Heimatland ansehen. <<"


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es auch genauso blöd wenn 5 Schweizer das täten, aber es kann doch nicht sein das man in ein fremdes Land kommt und da findet man müsse nun die Einheimischen zwingen vor der eigenen Flagge zu knien.
> 
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht mit 5 Schweizer Kollegen nach Afrika und zwinge die Kinder dort vor der schweizer Flagge demütig knien.



Der Begriff "Apartheid" ist/war dir in dem Zusammenhang aber geläufig, oder?




ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Habe auch Türkische, Russische was auch immer Kollegen. Aber wenn ich höre "Scheiss Deutscher", und dann sehe wie gut es ihnen hier geht könnt ich an die Decke gehen. Guck sich doch mal einer die Videos an, in denen sie auf die Flagge pi *äh* urinieren.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass, wenn ich es drauf anlege genug Videos finde in denen Deutsche / Schweizer ganz ähnliche Sachen mit anderen Flaggen machen. Würdest du deswegen ein ganzes Volk verdammen?



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Bei uns in Deutschland ist das sogar nolch eine Spur schlimmer. Man sollte sich mal erdreisten zu versuchen ausserhalb der EM/WM eine Deutschland Flagge aufzuhängen was da los ist!



Habe ich. Meist realisieren die Leute das aber garnicht, bzw. noch (zum Glück?) hat mich kein Landsmann als Nazi beschimpft oder angespuckt. Ob das am Viertel liegt? 



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Oder wenn man versucht mal etwas Kritik am bestehenden System zu üben, wird man auch gleich wieder als Rassist, Faschist etc. verschrien.
> Nationalstolz ist in Deutschland sowieso verpönt, und wenn das die falschen Leute mitbekommen denen das nicht passt hat man schneller als man gucken kann die Polizei daheim, weil man wegen Nichtigkeiten denunziert wurde.
> 
> Btw bin selber 1/4 Ausländer, aber was sich manche erlauben ist schon jenseits von gut und böse.



Was daran liegt, dass die meisten Argumente kaum über Nazi-Stammtischparolen, Halbwissen bzw. Unwahrheiten hinauskommen. Wer will denn so eine Diskussion führen in der Wörter wie "meist", die ich kenne", "meinem Eindruck nach", "ich glaube" oder "habe gehört" vorkommen?

Ich bin übrigens zu einem Sechzehntel Holländer. Yay me!


----------



## Shalor (26. Juni 2008)

Ich diskutiere nicht gerne mit Mod's... wenn die keine Lust mehr haben bannen die mich einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es liegt ziemlich sicher am Viertel das du keine Probleme bekommen hast als du die Flagge aufgehängt hast. Würde ich auch nur ein T-shirt mit einer Schweizerflagge tragen würde ich doppelt so häufig dumm angemacht werden...

Gib mir 5 Videos in denen ein Deutscher/Schweizer eine ausländische Flagge verbrennt und ich geb dir 50 in dem das ein Türke/Ausländer macht.

Natürlich kann man einzelne Leute nicht nach dem Volk nach beurteilen, aber mal als Beispiel: Wurde ich jemals von irgendeinem Holländer, Schweden, Finnen etc. dumm angemacht? Klauen sie mein Auto? Sprayen sie an mein Haus? Nein, nein und nochmals nein.
Wobei das leider als Beispiel bei Türken so ziemlich täglich passiert und durch das hat nun mal jeder Mensch vorurteile.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Gib mir 5 Videos in denen ein Deutscher/Schweizer eine ausländische Flagge verbrennt und ich geb dir 50 in dem das ein Türke/Ausländer macht.



Ich geb Dir z.B. sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir z.B. sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man sieht, dass du nicht so Ahnung hast. Sry, ist echt so. Der Konservatismus in der Schweiz brach mit der Ära Christoph Blocher ziemlich ab, da die SVP in einen ziemlichen Rückstand gegenüber den Grünen und der SP gegenüber, da jene Parteien links stehen. Die SVP bekam mit den letzten Wahlen eine sehr gute Rednerin, nämlich Eveline Wittmer-Schlumpf. Wie gesagt, jene Plakate stammen noch zu Zeiten Blochers, der ja abgewählt wurde (selbstverständlich). Da Blocher gleichzeitig Säer und Ernter war, evrpflichtete er sich selbst zum Beitritt der Hölle. Dies wird bekannt mit Disstracks versch. Rapper der Schweiz (z.B. Gimma). Sry, Tikume. Das ist eine andere Geschichte. Kennst du dich als Deutscher mit der schweizer Politik aus?


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir z.B. sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist doch ein geniales Werbeplakat. Also mir hat es immer gefallen. Ich würde gerne mehr als die Hälfte alles Ausländer in der Schweiz mit einem schönen Tritt in ihren Allerwertesten über die Grenze kicken.


----------



## Greeki (26. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir z.B. sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



www.fpoe.at

Die ganzen Plakate die da zu sehn sind hängen wirklich in Österreich herum... und diese Partei ist wieder auf dem Weg die dritt stärkste Kraft im Lande zu werden.
Würde ein "normaler" Mensch solche Aussagen treffen würde er als Nazi/Rassist hart bestraft werden (was auch richtig wäre) nur manche Politiker/Parteien dürfen sich halt alles erlauben....



> Wurde ich jemals von irgendeinem Holländer, Schweden, Finnen etc. dumm angemacht? Klauen sie mein Auto?



Woher weißt du wer dir dein Auto klaut? Ich kann dir garantieren auch Holländer Schweden und Finnen klauen Autos. Vl nicht bei uns im Deutschen Raum, aber hier sind auch ziemlich wenige davon zu finden. Das daher absolut mehr Türken/Kroaten was auch immer Autos klauen ist eigentlich eine logische Konsequenz.
Übrigens die meisten Verbrechen werden sowieso von Inländern begangen, aber das ist nicht diskussionswürdig, denn sein eigenes Volk zu kritisieren ist ja ganz böse...


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere nicht gerne mit Mod's... wenn die keine Lust mehr haben bannen die mich einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das könnte auch ein Aussage sein, die Diskussion zwecks mangelnder Argumente nicht führen zu wollen. Ich gelobe aber feierlich, du wirst von mir als Moderator keinen Bann kassieren, weil du hier eine andere Meinung vorbringst (solange sie im Einklang mit der Netiquette steht)



Shalor schrieb:


> Es liegt ziemlich sicher am Viertel das du keine Probleme bekommen hast als du die Flagge aufgehängt hast. Würde ich auch nur ein T-shirt mit einer Schweizerflagge tragen würde ich doppelt so häufig dumm angemacht werden...
> 
> Gib mir 5 Videos in denen ein Deutscher/Schweizer eine ausländische Flagge verbrennt und ich geb dir 50 in dem das ein Türke/Ausländer macht.



Die Sache mit dem Viertel war eher als Scherz gedacht, da ich ausdrücken wollte, dass es völlig unproblematisch istm sich eine Deutschland / Schweiz Flagge ans Fenster zu hängen. Die Sache mit dem T-Shirt ist natürlich so eine Sache. Ich persönlich frage mich auch was das soll, jedoch mehr aus modischen Gründen. Würdest du denn ein Hemd tragen auf dem komplett nur die Schweizer Fahne zu sehen ist?

Bei der Sache mit dem Video, da geht es nicht um Quantität sondern allein um die Qualität des Gesehenen, also dessen Wertigkeit. Schließlich nutzt sich eine Flaggenverbrennung nicht ab, nur weil sie tausendmal im Internet zu sehen ist. Das ich jemanden verurteile, der voller Hass eine Deutschland oder Türkei Flagge verbrennt ist für mich keine Frage der Häufigkeit. 



Shalor schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man einzelne Leute nicht nach dem Volk nach beurteilen, aber mal als Beispiel: Wurde ich jemals von irgendeinem Holländer, Schweden, Finnen etc. dumm angemacht? Klauen sie mein Auto? Sprayen sie an mein Haus? Nein, nein und nochmals nein.
> Wobei das leider als Beispiel bei Türken so ziemlich täglich passiert und durch das hat nun mal jeder Mensch vorurteile.



Und warum tust es dann doch? Im selben Absatz noch. 
Es gab da vor einigen Jahren übrigens einen gewissen Herrn Dutroux; Belgier seines Zeichens, schlimmer Mörder sowie Pädophil. Sind das in deinen Augen jetzt alle Belgier oder am Ende garkeiner, weil Dir nichts passiert ist? Worauf ich hinweisen will ist ganz einfach das, persönliche Erlebnisse einfach keine Grundlage für das Abstempeln aller Beteiligten bieten. 

Demnach müssten meiner Auffassung nach, alle Inder etwas dicker sein, Spaß an der XBox haben und gute Witze erzählen können. Türken wären allgemein hin etwas pendantisch, sehr penibel, dafür großzügig zu Freunden und Kunden. Alle Holländer, denn ich kenne einen, sind groß, haben diesen knuffigen Deutsch-Niederländischen Akzent und rauchen Pfeife.


----------



## yilmo (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Türke,und ganz ehrlich ich habe gestern auch mit den Deutschen mitgefeiert und die auch mit mir und ich hoffe ma das deutschland die em gewinnt ;-) und das zu dem aus dem land kicken,ja klar es gibt immer leute die sich nicht benehmen können von jeder sorte ;-)

also hf noch


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mehr als die Hälfte alles Ausländer in der Schweiz mit einem schönen Tritt in ihren Allerwertesten über die Grenze kicken.



"Demographischer Wandel" ... 

Warum antwortet mir eigentlich nie jemand auf diese Floskel?


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere nicht gerne mit Mod's... wenn die keine Lust mehr haben bannen die mich einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noxiels Antwort auf dieses Satz hat ihn in meiner Sympathienliste nach oben katapultiert. 


Shalor schrieb:


> Wurde ich jemals von irgendeinem Holländer, Schweden, Finnen etc. dumm angemacht? Klauen sie mein Auto? Sprayen sie an mein Haus? Nein, nein und nochmals nein.


Deine Erfahrungen sind nicht repräsentativ, es ist also müssig sich darüber zu diskutieren. Gibt mir irgendeine Statistik etc. ansonsten, kann ich einfach behaupten, dass mich schon sehr oft Holländer, Schweden, Finnen "dumm angemacht" hätte und könnte damit "erfolgreich" argumentieren.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Kurze Frage von mir:

Wenn ich mir bewusst bin, daß Jugendliche aus z.B. türkischen Familien im Schnitt schlechter in der Schule sind,
eher durch Gewalt auffallen und öfters "primitiven" Hobbies frönen (wie z.B. in einem tiefergelegten Auto im
Kreis fahren) *lufthol* - und daraus schließe, daß sie im Schnitt weniger in der Birne haben als Jugendliche aus
deutschen Familien..

..bin ich dann ein Rassist?


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> ..bin ich dann ein Rassist?


Nein. Du solltest nur die Gründe dafür kennen und wissen warum Länder wie die Schweiz, Deutschland etc. Ausländer brauchen.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Naja im Schnitt weniger in der Birne zu haben halte ich für fragwürdig. Das vorhandene Potential nicht nutzen zu können, was auf die äußeren Umstände zurückzuführen ist, käme für mich eher in Betracht.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Kurze Frage von mir:
> 
> Wenn ich mir bewusst bin, daß Jugendliche aus z.B. türkischen Familien im Schnitt schlechter in der Schule sind,
> eher durch Gewalt auffallen und öfters "primitiven" Hobbies frönen (wie z.B. in einem tiefergelegten Auto im
> ...



viel mehr solltest du dir im klaren sein warum sie schlechtere noten, doofe hobbies etc haben
wenn du der meinung bist, dass es "genetische gründe" oder ähnliches gibt, ja dann bist du ein rassist, aber wenn du erkennst dass es viel kompliziertere gründe, wie fehlende arbeitsperspektiven, schlechtes soziales umfeld etc sind, dann bist du am richtigen weg

und @te
wenn du überlegst zu den faschisten zu gehen...dir ist schon bewusst was ein faschist ist oder? ein rassist/ausländerhasser ist noch kein faschist
zum faschismus gehört noch n stück mehr und mit jedem kleines bisschen was du in diese ecke rutscht wirst du als mensch widerlicher...also bleib lieber allerhöchstens bei deiner xenophobie

wobei xenophobie scheint ja in deinem fall ein zu krasses wort zu sein
ich verstehe wenn man sich manchmal an den kopf greift
aber ganz ehrlich, mit welchem hochmut geht ihr/gehen wir an die sache ran wenn man leute ausweisen will? ihnen evntl hart erarbeitete existenzen nehmen will?
ja ich kenne auch fälle in denen ich von zb. türkisch stämmigen jugendlichen blöd angemacht werde und trotzdem will ich sie nicht ausweisen
denn was mache ich mit (in meinem fall) österreichischen jugendlichen die mir deppert kommen? von denen kann die hälfte schlechter deutsch wie der stereotype türke im berliner "ghetto" und ist dümmer wie n eisennagel - die kann ich nicht ausweisen - warum kann ich das eigentlich nicht? das wär toll
deutschtests für alle, wer nicht besteht fliegt...egal wo geboren
ja das wär fair

und sollen sie ruhig moscheen bauen - nur weil wir es dort nicht dürfen heißt es nicht dass wir es ihnen gleich tun müssen - oder beginnen wir bald unsere form von sharia einzuführen?

integration ist mehr als nur dinge zu dulden
man müsste auf die leute zugehen und sie mit offenen armen einbinden

und ja, es wird immer "elemente" geben die sich weigern sich zu integrieren...da kann man nix gegen machen
du wirst auch immer einheimische haben die mit nix zufrieden sind im eigenen land
manche von denen wandern aus - und fallen in dem land wo sie hingehen dann als jene ausländer auf die sich nicht integrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaziki (26. Juni 2008)

*Übergriffe auf Türken: Randale in Sachsen*
*
Randale und ausländerfeindliche Ausschreitungen haben am Mittwochabend vor allem in Sachsen die fröhlichen Feiern nach dem 3:2-EM-Erfolg der deutschen Fußball-Elf gegen die Türkei überschattet.*

In der Dresdner Neustadt griff eine Gruppe Jugendlicher drei Döner-Buden an und verletzte zwei Türken. In zwei Imbissen hätten die 20 bis 30 Randalierer zunächst lediglich Scheiben eingeschlagen und die Einrichtung beschädigt, sagte Polizeisprecher Thomas Herbst. In einem dritten Döner-Laden seien dann auch die Betreiber angegriffen worden. Türkische Fahnen seien abgebrannt worden. Mehrere Schaulustige und Mitläufer verfolgten die Randale.

In Chemnitz gingen gewaltbereite Fußballfans nach dem Abpfiff auf die Polizei los. Dabei wurden sechs Beamte verletzt, mehrere Polizeiautos wurden beschädigt. Laut Polizei war die Stimmung nach dem Spiel in der Chemnitzer Innenstadt sehr aufgeheizt. Als die Einsatzkräfte weitere Ausschreitungen verhindern wollten, habe sich die Gewalt plötzlich gegen die Beamten gerichtet. (dpa/ddp)

© ZEIT online, Tagesspiegel | 26.06.2008 01:46


Hmm da würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen...


----------



## Minati (26. Juni 2008)

Zaziki schrieb:


> *Übergriffe auf Türken: Randale in Sachsen*
> *
> Randale und ausländerfeindliche Ausschreitungen haben am Mittwochabend vor allem in Sachsen die fröhlichen Feiern nach dem 3:2-EM-Erfolg der deutschen Fußball-Elf gegen die Türkei überschattet.*
> 
> .....



*hüstel* Es ist ja wohl jedem klar, dass in Sachsen die meiste Ausländerfeindlichkeit herrscht und viele möchte-gern-Nazis rumrennen. Darüber muss man nicht diskutieren. Also schließe nicht von denen auf die anderen. Das wäre unfair.

Viele von den Deutschen (auch ich) versuchen mit den hier lebenden Migranten klar zu kommen - dass dies nicht immer einfach ist, ist auch klar.

Nur was ich wirklich unverschämt (!!) finde ist, dass kaum ein Mensch mal versucht, die Vergangenheit ruhen zu lassen. Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf dieses scheiß Nazi-Deutschland-ihr-seid-doch-alles-mini-Hitler-Gequatsche. Es nervt mich !!! Aber sowas von. Es pisst mich an, dass ich (wir) immer in eine Schublade gesteckt werden. 

Wir leben nicht mehr in der Vergangenheit. Wir leben nicht mehr im Jahre vor 1945 !! Wann kapiert man das endlich?

Ist vielleicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber soetwas regt einen auf.


----------



## Hishabye (26. Juni 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> *hüstel* Es ist ja wohl jedem klar, dass in Sachsen die meiste Ausländerfeindlichkeit herrscht und viele möchte-gern-Nazis rumrennen. Darüber muss man nicht diskutieren. Also schließe nicht von denen auf die anderen. Das wäre unfair.
> 
> Viele von den Deutschen (auch ich) versuchen mit den hier lebenden Migranten klar zu kommen - dass dies nicht immer einfach ist, ist auch klar.
> 
> ...



ich glaube so sehr sich die deutschen auch bemühen, es wird NIEMALS dieses Bild verschwinden, zumindest solange unsere generation lebt...


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Naja bis jetzt gab es gerade mal 2 Weltkriege und einer wurde von Deutschland ausgelöst. Sehr viele andere Länder litten darunter und vieles mehr. Ist schon irgend wie verständlich das dieses Bild noch lange nicht verschwinden wird.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Natürlich hat das alles keine genetischen Gründe, auf sowas kommt in der Tat nur ein Fascho.

Ich will mich jetzt auch eigentlich nicht auf türksche jugendliche Einschießen, aus aktuellem
EM-Anlass (haha!) ziehe ich sie trotzdem als Beispiel heran.

Zwei Handlungsalternativen:

a) Ich treffe auf einen türkischen Jugendlichen, alles ist ok und ich find ihn nett. Easy going.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b) Ich treffe auf einen türkischen Jugendlichen und ernte abfällige Blicke, kann mich
nicht mit ihm unterhalten weil er kein Deutsch spricht und krieg eventuell noch
eine "aufs Maul".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich finde die Bereitschaft für *a* sollte jeder Mensch selbst aufbringen können um
*b* zu vermeiden. Da kann man nichts auf "mangelnde Integration" schieben.
Das ist eine Sache für die jeder Mensch selbst verantwortlich ist.


Ich werde leider das Gefühl nicht los, daß in Türken oft ein Weltbild vorherrscht, daß
ein friedliches Miteinander leider völlig ausschließt. Die folgenden "Ausrufe" dürfte
fast jeder schonmal gehört haben:

- "Ey hast du meine Freundin angemacht!" (Ich hab sie angesehen. Was fällt mir ein..)
- "Ey provoziersch du mich?" (Jetzt hab ich IHN angesehen.)
- "Ey ich mach disch fertisch!" (Warum nur?)
("Kein Stress ok?") - "WAS KEIN STRESS. HALTS MAUL ALDA!"
(Nix wie weiter.) - "Ja, verpiss dich man, nächstes mal gibts paar aufs Maul!"


Solche "Begegnungen" sind leider keine Seltenheit.
Und hier zieh ich die Grenze: Wer so etwas abzieht hat es SELBST ausgeführt
und JEDERZEIT die Chance gehabt es einfach zu lassen. Da ist keine mangelnde
Integration Schuld oder ein Fehlverhalten der Bevölkerung.


Etwas knapper: Ich nehme diese "einfache" Entschuldigung, daß die Gesellschaft
als ganzes für ein solches Verhalten Schuld ist (sehr typisch: Die Schuld einfach
so gleichmäßig verteilen, daß es am Ende praktisch niemand Schuld hat.) nicht
hin. Ich behaupte, daß es in bestimmten Kulturen einfach üblicher ist "dumm"
zu handeln.

..bin ich jetzt ein Rassist?


----------



## Minati (26. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja bis jetzt gab es gerade mal 2 Weltkriege und einer wurde von Deutschland ausgelöst. Sehr viele andere Länder litten darunter und vieles mehr. Ist schon irgend wie verständlich das dieses Bild noch lange nicht verschwinden wird.



Mhm seltsam ... seit der WM 2006 hätte man eigentlich meinen müssen, dass sich dieses Bild um Meilen (meinetwegen auch Kilometer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) verbessert haben müsste. Aber leider wird man mal wieder eines besseren belehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Zaziki schrieb:


> In der Dresdner Neustadt griff eine Gruppe Jugendlicher drei Döner-Buden an und verletzte zwei Türken. In zwei Imbissen hätten die 20 bis 30 Randalierer zunächst lediglich Scheiben eingeschlagen und die Einrichtung beschädigt, sagte Polizeisprecher Thomas Herbst. In einem dritten Döner-Laden seien dann auch die Betreiber angegriffen worden. Türkische Fahnen seien abgebrannt worden. Mehrere Schaulustige und Mitläufer verfolgten die Randale.
> 
> Hmm da würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen...



Hallo Zaziki,

ich habe damit begonnen mir Gedanken zu machen, als ich mit 17 miterleben durfte, wie
8 türkische Jugendliche auf der ZK Party eines Freundes alles demolierten, große Teile
der Ausrüstung mitgehen ließen und 3 Schüler krankenhausreif geschlagen wurden.

Die Zeit Online (falls damals schon vorhanden) berichtete leider nicht darüber, auch in
der örtlichen Tageszeitung las man nur von "Übergriffen durch Jugendliche".

Im Nachhinein habe ich mir natürlich einen Rechtsradikalen auf der Party gewünscht,
selbstverständlich nur wegen der besseren Berichterstattung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaziki (26. Juni 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Also schließe nicht von denen auf die anderen. Das wäre unfair.



Ich wollte nicht pauschalisieren und würde das auch niemals tun. Ich weiss dass es sich nur um eine kleine Randgruppe handelt. Man hat schliesslich gesehen dass die grosse Mehrheit der deutschen und der türkischen Bevölkerung gut miteinander klarkommen. Beide Seiten müssen sich nur etwas anstrengen, mehr Toleranz zeigen, und somit solchen Extremisten auf beiden Seiten keine Chance geben. Ich finde es gut dass in Deutschland der Patriotismus wieder etwas gestiegen ist, das freut mich echt für euch. Jeder sollte stolz auf seine Herkunft sein, ohne gleich abgestempelt zu werden.

MfG


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Schön geschrieben, Zaziki!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Da fällt mir spontan das Halbfinale von gestern ein, in der die beiden Mannschaftskapitäne eine Erklärung gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit und für mehr Tolleranz und Akzeptanz verlesen haben. Und das sowohl in Deutsch als auch in Türkisch. Irgendwie kann ich mich da garnicht dran erinnern, gab es soetwas auch in den anderen Spielen dieser Meisterschaft?


----------



## Minati (26. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan das Halbfinale von gestern ein, in der die beiden Mannschaftskapitäne eine Erklärung gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit und für mehr Tolleranz und Akzeptanz verlesen haben. Und das sowohl in Deutsch als auch in Türkisch. Irgendwie kann ich mich da garnicht dran erinnern, gab es soetwas auch in den anderen Spielen dieser Meisterschaft?



Kurz und knapp: Nein gab es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade eigentlich. Denn jedes Volk, jedes Land muss mit soetwas kämpfen ...


----------



## Zaziki (26. Juni 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein gab es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die UEFA hat diese Aktion erst vor einigen Tagen beschlossen, deshalb wars gestern eine Premiere. Im 2. Halbfinale wird es das wohl auch geben.

Klick mich


----------



## Naroxx (26. Juni 2008)

Also was das thema angeht:

Ich selber bin ein Kroate der in Österreich lebt, da meine eltern wegen dem krieg in unserem Heimatland auswandern mussten.
Ich bin auf keinen Fall ein auffalender "scheiß" Ausländer, nein ganz im gegenteil:

Ich bin dankbar für das war Österreicher meinen Eltern gaben, da diese weder deutsch noch finanzielle Mittel hatten.
Und ja es stimmt es gibt genug von denen die sagen österrich ist scheiße und so ohne wircklich zu wissen was dieses Land für sie Getan hat.


Was die Religion/Kultur angeht wurde ich streng religiös erzogen aber dennoch schaffe ich es mich anzupassen. Weshalb ich auch von den Österreichern das gleiche erwarte wenn die in meinem Heimatland sind.

was die Türken angeht die sich nicht anpassen wollen, auf nem Türkei Urlaub ist es Pflicht(!) bei egal weelchem Wetter lange Hosen zu tragen, weil es so bei ihnen ist. Also waren machen sie das nicht hier....?

To be continued.....


----------



## Besieger (26. Juni 2008)

> Es ist ja wohl jedem klar, dass in Sachsen die meiste Ausländerfeindlichkeit herrscht und viele möchte-gern-Nazis rumrennen



ach ja un trotzdem unterhält die Linke dort 31 Sitze...komsich



> Da fällt mir spontan das Halbfinale von gestern ein, in der die beiden Mannschaftskapitäne eine Erklärung gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit und für mehr Tolleranz und Akzeptanz verlesen haben.



Ein Schlag ins Gesicht der türksichen Christen und Juden.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> ach ja un trotzdem unterhält die Linke dort 31 Sitze...komsich



Bauernfänger gibts auf beiden Seiten des Flußes



Besieger schrieb:


> Ein Schlag ins Gesicht der türksichen Christen und Juden.



Das erläutere bitte etwas genauer


----------



## Zaziki (26. Juni 2008)

Naroxx schrieb:


> was die Türken angeht die sich nicht anpassen wollen, auf nem Türkei Urlaub ist es Pflicht(!) bei egal weelchem Wetter lange Hosen zu tragen, weil es so bei ihnen ist. Also waren machen sie das nicht hier....?



Äääh sorry aber, was schreibst Du da für Unwahrheiten? Pflicht lange Hosen zu tragen? Muhahahahahaha. Nein nein Du musst Dich sogar beschneiden lassen wenn Du Urlaub in der Türkei machen willst xD


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wäre noch zu erwähnen, daß Türkei nicht gleich Türkei ist: Zwischen Istanbul und Anatolien liegen sprichwörtlich Welten.

Leider bewegt sich innenpolitisch gerade alles wieder eher rückwärts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre noch zu erwähnen, daß Türkei nicht gleich Türkei ist: Zwischen Istanbul und Anatolien liegen sprichwörtlich Welten.
> 
> Leider bewegt sich innenpolitisch gerade alles wieder eher rückwärts.
> 
> ...



Na ich weiß nicht so recht. Das kemalistisch geprägte Verfassunggericht hat erst vor kurzem das äußerst umstrittene Kopftuch-Gesetz für nichtig erklärt und somit bleiben diese auch weiterhin an staatlichen Hochschulen und Universitäten verboten. Das sieht man im übrigen auch schon als Initialzündung für das mögliche Verbotsverfahren gegen die Regierungspartei AKP.

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2008)

ich hasse 2 sachen rassismus und *insert land hier* (schlimmer witz-schwarzer humor)
ich habe nichts gegen auslander nur von turken hatt man in wien echt die schnauze voll 90% sind agressiv und koennen schlecht deutsch sprechen. 
ich kenne nur 1nen tuerken der nett und mein freund ist.
ich hasse aber auch wenn leute sich fuer was besseres halten weil sie aus einem land stammen
und bei uns im gym. sind seeeeeeeehr wenige(in der klasse kein einziger.


----------



## kikoloko (26. Juni 2008)

Mhh, ich rieche Ausländerhass und Xenophobie! Schnell wieder weg...


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich habe nichts gegen auslander nur von turken hatt man in wien echt die schnauze voll 90% sind agressiv und koennen schlecht deutsch sprechen.



noe glaub ich nicht.

vllt die die du siehst, weil die fallen auf. die friedlichen tun es nicht.

aber dieses thema ist so totgeredet ich hab nichtmal lust meine gedanken hier zum 214235 mal aufzuführen.


----------



## Besieger (26. Juni 2008)

> Mhh, ich rieche Ausländerhass und Xenophobie! Schnell wieder weg...



Woher kommt der nur? Muss uns Deutschen wohl in den Genen liegen.......


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

kikoloko schrieb:


> Mhh, ich rieche Ausländerhass und Xenophobie! Schnell wieder weg...



Hauptsache nen Pauschalvorwurf reingedrückt.


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich habe nichts gegen auslander nur von turken hatt man in wien echt die schnauze voll 90% sind agressiv und koennen schlecht deutsch sprechen.
> ich kenne nur 1nen tuerken der nett und mein freund ist.



Und du denkst das deine persönlichen Erfahrungen repräsentativ für ganz Wien sind?


----------



## Minati (27. Juni 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> Woher kommt der nur? Muss uns Deutschen wohl in den Genen liegen.......



War das Ironie oder ernst gemeint?


----------



## Slavery (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm, war jetz zu faul alles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich dazu loswerden wollte:

Ich verachte jedweilige Äußerung von Rassismus, jedoch beziehe ich mich dazu nicht nur auf die Deutschen sondern auf alle, die in Deutschland zuhause sind...


----------



## Theroas (27. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Und du denkst das deine persönlichen Erfahrungen repräsentativ für ganz Wien sind?



Das ist immer das gleiche Mistproblem: Ein kleiner Teil versaut den Ruf aller.

Problem ist aber z.B. auch in Karlsruhe: Wenn ich da nachts mal Ärger habe, dann
in 9 von 10 Fällen mit einem gebrochen deutsch lallenden Vollidioten.

Das prägt sich einfach ein - und es ist auch nicht immer leicht dir dann "Es sind ja
nicht alle so" vorzubeten, wenn du gerade eine reinbekommen hast.


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Das ist immer das gleiche Mistproblem: Ein kleiner Teil versaut den Ruf aller.


Du bist völlig an dem was ich sagen wollte vorbeigerauscht. 

Ich sagte: Persönliche, subjektive Erfahrungen sollte grundsätzlich aus Sachdiskussion fernbleiben, da die sie nicht repräsentativ für die Gesamtheit sind. Nur empirisch überprüfbare Fakten dürfen als Argument verwendet werden.


----------



## Theroas (27. Juni 2008)

Nein Incontemtio, du versuchst lediglich dich mit billigen Suggestivfragen intellektuell von den
hier postenden Anwesenden abzuheben.

Ich versuch wenigstens zu erklären, warum es zu Meinungen wie der von dragon1 kommt, und
ich kann diese "einfachen" Meinungen aus persönlichen Erfahrungen sehr gut nachvollziehen.


Sei Politiker, mach eine Studie zum Zusammenhang zwischen Gewaltbereitschaft und kultureller
Herkunft und du hast ein Problem.


Edith: Weiterhin ist es (insbesondere für Betroffene) sehr schwierig ein solches Thema "sachlich"
anzugehen - es geht um Gewalt an der eigenen Person.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2008)

Ich persönlich bin ein sehr offener und neugieriger Mensch, habe viele ausländische Freunde und eigentlich mit Ausländern an sich überhaupt kein Problem. Ich finde es sogar toll, dass auf diesem Wege viele verschiedene kulturelle Einflüsse ins Land kommen, denn wie hätte sich beispielsweise die kulinarische Vielfalt in Deutschland ohne Döner und Sushi entwickeln können? In meiner Nachbarschaft lebt beispielsweise eine türkische Familie, deren Sohn viel besser erzogen ist, als die deutschen Nachbarskinder. Nie würde ich ein schlechtes Wort über diese Familie verlieren, denn zugegeben - mir ist ein höflicher, intelligenter Ausländer tausend mal lieber als ein stumpfsinniger und fauler Deutscher.

Ich akzeptiere alle Hautfarben, Religionen und Kulturen und gestehe jedem Menschen zu, sie nach seiner persönlichen Überzeugung auszuleben, allerdings erwarte ich, dass man sich als Einwanderer in seiner neuen Heimat einigermaßen anpasst und nach den Regeln und Gesetzen des jeweiligen Landes lebt. Ich finde es beispielsweise nicht akzeptabel, dass ein Kind, das in Deutschland zur Schule geht, nicht vernünftigt Deutsch spricht und scheinbar auch in der Familie kein Wert darauf gelegt wird. Man sollte sich bemühen, Ausländern die Integration zu erleichtern, aber diese sollten die Möglichkeiten dann auch annehmen. Wer sich dagegen sträubt, dem steht es frei, das Land wieder zu verlassen. Das selbe gilt für Kriminelle. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich Einwanderer alles herausnehmen und gegen das Gesetz verstoßen können wie sie wollen, nur weil das deutsche Justizsystem aus Angst vor Rassismus-Vorwürfen nicht handelt. Wer als Ausländer kriminell wird und keine Bereitschaft zur Besserung zeigt, muss damit rechnen, ausgewiesen zu werden.


----------



## Theroas (27. Juni 2008)

Ziemlich genau meine Meinung, Deanne.

Was mich grad zur nächsten Frage führt:
Wann und warum benutzt man den Begriff "Ausländer"?

Ist ein Ausländer ein Mensch dessen kulturelle Herkunft eine andere ist als die des Landes im dem er wohnt?
Ist ein Ausländer ein Mensch der gerade neu in ein Land gezogen ist?
Oder ist ein Ausländer jemand der nicht in der Gesellschaft des jeweiligen Landes lebt?

Sowie ich mich einem Menschen unterhalten kann und er mit mir lebt (arbeitet, am öffentlichen Leben teilnimmt)
würde ich ihn zum Beispiel keinesfalls mehr "Ausländer" nennen, egal wie er sonst ist.


----------



## Besieger (27. Juni 2008)

> War das Ironie oder ernst gemeint?



ironie


----------



## Besieger (27. Juni 2008)

> Sei Politiker, mach eine Studie zum Zusammenhang zwischen Gewaltbereitschaft und kultureller
> Herkunft und du hast ein Problem.



wiso ein problem sin doch alles nazis ,die sowas behaupten....wir wissen doch von erdogan höchstpersönlich dort wo türken sin herscht nichts außer geborgenheit und freude


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Nein Incontemtio, du versuchst lediglich dich mit billigen Suggestivfragen intellektuell von den
> hier postenden Anwesenden abzuheben.


Wo bitte stelle ich Suggestivfragen? Und auch wenn ich es an der ein oder andere Stelle getan habe, ist es eine plumpe Unterstellung, dass ich mich damit "von den hier postenden Anwesenden" abheben wollte. 


Theroas schrieb:


> Ich versuch wenigstens zu erklären, warum es zu Meinungen wie der von dragon1 kommt, und
> ich kann diese "einfachen" Meinungen aus persönlichen Erfahrungen sehr gut nachvollziehen.


Nur (leider) spielen solche "einfachen Meinung" in einer Sachdiskussion keine Rolle, warum siehe oben. 


Theroas schrieb:


> Sei Politiker, mach eine Studie zum Zusammenhang zwischen Gewaltbereitschaft und kultureller
> Herkunft und du hast ein Problem.


Dazu fehlen mir die Mittel und die Muße. 


Theroas schrieb:


> Edith: Weiterhin ist es (insbesondere für Betroffene) sehr schwierig ein solches Thema "sachlich"
> anzugehen - es geht um Gewalt an der eigenen Person.


Wer dazu nicht in der Lage sein sollte, muss das für sich erkennen und sich dann aus derartigen Diskussionsrunden fernhalten.


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

Also da ich heute einmal viel Zeite habe durchforste ich das forum nach jeder menge interressanter threads^^

zum eig thema will ich einmal fragen:
Warum man in Österreich nur zu Leuten aus den östl. Ländern "Ausländer" sagt?
ich könnte mir vorstellen, da sie einfach in einer anderen "gesellschaft" leben , dh mit anderen religionen usw. 
und eben glaube ich die meisten Österreicher(ich kann nur aus der erfaherung mit österreicher sprechen , da ich erst 15 und noch sehr unmobil bin und deshalb in österreich atm festhänge) sind einfach zu intolerant gegüber "Ausländern" , das ist wohl das größte Problem in der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> noe glaub ich nicht.
> 
> vllt die die du siehst, weil die fallen auf. die friedlichen tun es nicht.
> 
> aber dieses thema ist so totgeredet ich hab nichtmal lust meine gedanken hier zum 214235 mal aufzuführen.


ja,richtig

ich finde es ist ok mit einwanderern und so,aber sie sollten die kultur akzeptiren und nicht das land an ihre anpassen.
da fallt mir der spruch ein:
wer keine tuerken sehen will soll nach tuerkei,von dort sind alle ausgewandert...

und patriotisch-extremen leute sind genauso schlimm-*ich bin deutscher/schweitzer/wasauchimmer und ihr seid kack auslander.
ich habe nichts gegen auslander,aber sie sollen sich anpassen,deutsch lernen.


----------



## Emptybook (1. Juli 2008)

hiho leute

bin selber Türke 
vorweg mein freundeskreis setzt sich aus russen deutschen türken und griechen zusammen 


rassismus : naja in deutschland heerscht ein wunderbarer latenter standard rassismus 

bsp. publik viewing 
spiel deutschland Türkei 

ich war mit 2 deutschen freunden da 

also wenn man dann so einige verpickelte brillentragende meist fette Deutschland Fans sieht die den mittelfinger gegen Leinwand strecken wenn ein Türke zu sehen ist
wird man schon leicht aggressiv 
und dann noch rechtsradikale parolen sich vom freudenjubel anhören muss oo mann 

3 sek vor einem tor von deutschland ist ein deutscher fan mit bier in der hand die größte gefahr überhaupt 

was soll man sagen auf dem heimweg konnte ich zumindest jeden Türken verstehen der sich nicht zurückhalten konnte solch deutschland fans eine aufs maul zu hauen 
Das beste ist ja das während solchen fußball spielen die Glatzen voll aktzeptiert sind und keiner was gegen diese sagt 
hab genug nazis gesehen am ende des spiels 


ps. deutsche mannschaft kann nix aber wirklich nix 

naja das waren meine eindrücke vom spiel


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> was soll man sagen auf dem heimweg konnte ich zumindest jeden Türken verstehen der sich nicht zurückhalten konnte solch deutschland fans eine aufs maul zu hauen



Sorry, du beschwerst dich über aggressives Verhalten, billigst aber Gewalt? Entschuldigung, aber das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Verprügelst du automatisch jemanden, nur weil er sich vielleicht für deinen Geschmack zu provokant verhalten hat? Was meinst du, wieviele Türken sich in meiner Gegend nach dem Spiel auch schwer daneben benommen haben und trotzdem finde ich es nicht okay, wenn man sich von solchen Verhalten zu Gewaltbereitschaft hinreissen lässt. Wenn jemand meint, rumpöbeln zu müssen, dann sollte man doch echt drüber stehen und solchen Leuten aus dem Weg gehen. Indem man ausrastet und draufschlägt, löst man keine Probleme. Und nur weil sich einige wenige nicht benehmen können, gilt das nicht für die Allgemeinheit. Ich verbreite schliesslich auch keine "Ausländer raus!"-Parolen, nur weil meine Erfahrungen auch nicht immer rein positiv waren. Wer sich nur über Gewalt ausdrücken kann, tut mir ganz unabhängig von seiner Nationalität einfach nur leid.

Im übrigen ist deine Meinung absolut unsachlich und durch Bemerkungen der Marke "verpickelte brillentragende meist fette Deutschland Fans" entfernst du dich von jeder objektiven Argumentationsebene. Wenn du es nötig hast, jemanden wegen seines Aussehens zu verurteilen, dann bist du wirklich ein ganz, ganz armes Würstchen.


----------



## Leonric (1. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> hiho leute
> 
> bin selber Türke
> vorweg mein freundeskreis setzt sich aus russen deutschen türken und griechen zusammen
> ...



Ich bin aus Berlin Neuköln 
Laut meiner Erfahrung sind die Größten Rassisten immer noch die Türken ; )
Die deutschen Kartoffeln,deren Frauen huren ohne ehre,deutsche haben sowieso kein ehre ,alles verwöhnte Weichlinge.
Wie viele Deutsche haben eine Türkin als Freundin 
nicht viele Religion und Ehre sind ein entscheidender Grund wen nicht wird die Tochter verstoßen 
Aber Türken die ne deutsch Freundin haben die gibt es sehr oft,naja die haben ja auch keine Ehre,aber zum Hörner abstoßen sind sie dann gut genug.
Geheiratet wird dann eh ne jungfräuliche Türkin.


Integration muss man wollen,bei einem Großteil sehe ich aber keinen willen dazu.
Deswegen wird es immer zu einer Parallelwelt kommen und die Leute bewegen sich von einander weg anstatt aufeinander zu.
Rassismus ist schlimm egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## Valinar (1. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> hiho leute
> 
> bin selber Türke
> vorweg mein freundeskreis setzt sich aus russen deutschen türken und griechen zusammen
> ...


Du bist schonmal so ein Türke der kein dreck besser ist als irgendein Rechter.

edit: Habe übrigens auch einige Türkische Freunde und die benehmen sich ganz normal.
Bei mir gibts auch nur wenige Türken die sich daneben benehmen aber solche minderheiten machen immer gleich das ganze volk schlecht.


----------



## Besieger (1. Juli 2008)

> was soll man sagen auf dem heimweg konnte ich zumindest jeden Türken verstehen der sich nicht zurückhalten konnte solch deutschland fans eine aufs maul zu hauen
> Das beste ist ja das während solchen fußball spielen die Glatzen voll aktzeptiert sind und keiner was gegen diese sagt
> hab genug nazis gesehen am ende des spiels



es lebe die integration.
bei uns am finale wars richtig lustig . vor der halle (puplic viewing oder in stuttgart au rudelgugga) ham schon die türken nach dem abpfiff gewartet und die deutschen fans mit parolen wie 'packt eure hässlichen fahnen ein' begrüßt. dann gabs noch ne schlägerei an der bushalte ,weil ein türke nem deutschen  die flagge heruntergerissen hat. wie schön es doch ist zwischen den kulturen zu leben....


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> hab genug nazis gesehen am ende des spiels



Bei dem Kollegen ist man wahrscheinlich schon Nazi, wenn man mit Trikot und ohne Tüte überm Kopf gut gelaunt nach einem Sieg der deutschen Mannschaft auf der Straße steht. Sollte vielleicht mal mit nem Spezialisten drüber sprechen, Paranoia ist eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit.


----------



## Theroas (1. Juli 2008)

Je ärger jemand mit "Ehre"-Gelaber daherkommt und je stolzer er auf nichts (im Zweifelsfall also seine
Herkunft) ist, desto größer meine Antipathie. Das geht noch ein paar Jahrzehnte bis Deutschland da
eventuell wieder den Highscore halten könnte.


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

> und dann noch rechtsradikale parolen sich vom freudenjubel anhören muss oo mann



Das müsstest du genauer erklären... x_O


----------



## Finsterniss (2. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> hiho leute
> 
> bin selber Türke
> vorweg mein freundeskreis setzt sich aus russen deutschen türken und griechen zusammen
> ...



Mal davon ab das du von Vorurteilen frei bist *hust hust*. Deine Engstirnigkeit zeigt, das deine Integration fehlgeschlagen ist. Solch Gedankengut wie deines, ist schuld daran das Eure Kultur hier immer weniger Akzeptanz zeigt. Denn nich jeder Deutsche mit Glatze ist ein extremer und ein Nazi schon gar nicht. Wenn du da welche gesehen hast, sag mir welche EM du betrachtet hast, das muss ja im Altersheim gewesen sein.
Es ist ja leicht Ausdrücke zu benutzen, die einfach sind. Die Materie kennen und sich damit auseinander zu setzen, wäre etwas das dir helfen könnte. 
Ich meine, Ihr verlangt volle akzeptanz, doch benehmt Euch in Eurem "Gastland" wie der letzte Dreck. Ich kann es leider nicht anderst ausdrücken, da es grad bei den Jüngeren ausländischen Mitbürgern zutrifft. (Nicht bei allen, sollte klar sein)


----------



## Tanain (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag!
Ich bin selbst ein „Ausländer“, wohne und arbeit in Deutschland erst knappe 12 Jahren, und muss einfach dazu auch mein Senf geben. Weil viele „Deutsche“,  die hier schreiben, anscheinend vergessen haben, dass im Ausland die auch als Ausländer gelten.

Es wird immer behauptet, dass man in den anderen Länder die Deutschen nicht mag, bzw. hasst. Nur wenn man die Frage stellt:“ Warum?“ kommt meistens folgendes raus. Es werden immer die ganzen Länder, Gruppen von Menschen nach Verhalten einen einzigen beurteilt. Und wenn man auch sagt, dass sollte man nicht tun, machen es trotzdem viele, wenn nicht alle Menschen, egal ob einer aus der Gilde etwas Scheiße gebaut hat , oder ein Ausländer in einem fremdem Land sich wie ein Ferkel benimmt, kommen immer die gleiche Sprüche raus:“ Ah, das sind ja diese Arschlöcher von der (Gildenname, Lands- oder Vereinsname), die immer am Scheiße bauen sind.“ Hier paar kleine Beispiele:

Eie Zeit lang habe ich bei der Montage in Belgien mit paar Kollegen aus Deutschland gearbeitet. Jeden Abend spazieren die voll Betrunken durch die Stadt, schreiten lauthals irgendwelche Lieder… nach einer Weile hatten die in jeder Disco Hausverbot gekriegt, weil da nur Stress, Prügeleien und Frauenanmache gab. Dann haben mit uns auch paar Belgier gearbeitet, die sprachen Flamisch oder Flämisch(sorry weiß nicht genau), es ging schon am ersten Tag los… Unser Vorarbeiter (Deutscher):“ Was für beschissene Sprache spricht Ihr eigentlich? Halb Englisch, halb Französisch, halb Deutsch, könnt Ihr nicht wie alle“ normale“ Leute Deutsch sprechen?“ O.o. 

Familienurlaub in Spanien. Bei uns im Hotel wohnte auch eine Gruppe „Jugendlicher“ (17-25 Jahre alt) aus Deutschland, meint Ihr es ist da anderes gewesen? Nein. Jede Nacht stürzt betrunken, mit Hitlergrüßen und „Sieg heil!“ durch die Strassen flaniert, Flaschen auf den Fahrbahn werfen, vor dem Hoteleingang kotzen . Nach drei Tagen mussten die Ausziehen, und ich war nur froh, dass ich noch meinen russischem Pass habe und Englisch kann… Auch dort in einem Restaurant gehört, von etwas älteren Paar :“ huh, das Essen hier ist aber nicht das wahre, und so viele Eingeborenen, man kann sich nicht richtig entspannen. Aber keine Angst ich kenne eine Lokal, dort kommen nur die Deutsche zum essen und gibt’s auch Sauerbraten“… toll

Anderes rum, wir waren in Dienstreisen mit der Firma Dräger in Toronto/Kanada und paar Monate später in Taipei/Taiwan. So viel Disziplin, Respekt und Etikette habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die Gastgeber waren auch total begeistert. Die sagten auch naher ehrlich, dass die es nicht erwartet haben, auf solche korrekt Verhalten von Ausländer zu stoßen. Sprichwort „billig Touristen“ die allen Angst und Schrecken anjagen.

Natürlich auch in diesem Fall ist es eine Verallgemeinerung, es gibt auch gute und nette Touristen. Wie es auch viele, sehr viele nette Deutsche gibt. Ich selbst habe auch sehr viele Freunde aus Deutschland wie in RL so auch in MMORPGs gewonnen. Nur wie gesagt, wenn man in einem Land/Spiel auf die Leuten mit gestörtem Sozialverhalten stoßt, und den Rest nicht kennt, dann ist es leider so, dass alle nach Verhalten den Einzelnen beurteilt werden. Und dann heißt es:“ Russen sind alle Alkoholiker und Kriminelle, Polen sind Dieben, Südländer nur religiöse Fanatiker und Frauenunterdrücker, Deutsche arrogant und können sich nicht benehmen.“ 

Also bleibt einzig, selbst einen besseren Beispiel zu geben, und damit leben, dass nicht jeder automatisch dich mag, wie es lächerlich klingt, aber im Ausland muss man auch „Fraktionsruf“ farmen, und manchmal auch schwerer als in WoW…

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tanain


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Tanain, du solltest aber auch nicht vergessen, dass nach einer Studie/Umfrage/sonst was die Deutschen die beliebtesten Touristen sind... Es gibt immer ein paar, die sich daneben benehmnen, was maximal 5% ausmacht.


----------



## yilmo (3. Juli 2008)

Und wer nicht mehr von diesen 5% gesehen hat schließt auch auf die restlichen 95% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (3. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sorry, du beschwerst dich über aggressives Verhalten, billigst aber Gewalt? Entschuldigung, aber das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Verprügelst du automatisch jemanden, nur weil er sich vielleicht für deinen Geschmack zu provokant verhalten hat? Was meinst du, wieviele Türken sich in meiner Gegend nach dem Spiel auch schwer daneben benommen haben und trotzdem finde ich es nicht okay, wenn man sich von solchen Verhalten zu Gewaltbereitschaft hinreissen lässt. Wenn jemand meint, rumpöbeln zu müssen, dann sollte man doch echt drüber stehen und solchen Leuten aus dem Weg gehen. Indem man ausrastet und draufschlägt, löst man keine Probleme. Und nur weil sich einige wenige nicht benehmen können, gilt das nicht für die Allgemeinheit. Ich verbreite schliesslich auch keine "Ausländer raus!"-Parolen, nur weil meine Erfahrungen auch nicht immer rein positiv waren. Wer sich nur über Gewalt ausdrücken kann, tut mir ganz unabhängig von seiner Nationalität einfach nur leid.
> 
> Im übrigen ist deine Meinung absolut unsachlich und durch Bemerkungen der Marke "verpickelte brillentragende meist fette Deutschland Fans" entfernst du dich von jeder objektiven Argumentationsebene. Wenn du es nötig hast, jemanden wegen seines Aussehens zu verurteilen, dann bist du wirklich ein ganz, ganz armes Würstchen.




Gewalt ist eine wunderbare Lösung und eine ganz natürlich dazu auch und sie tut gut ,egal ob du ,oder der andere am ende bluten muss 

Ich kann leider keine Menschen für voll nehmen 

die voll ausgerüstet mit merchendising produkten rumlaufen / Medienopfer hochgespieltes "angepriesenes sommermärchen" um iwelche verkümmerten Gefühle zu wecken / ein haufen kohle wird da gemacht so eine EM ist ein gutes geschäft / solang es einen haufen Mitläufer gibt die sich mit großem tätate in die von den Medien so offentsichtlich erzeugte Stimmungsflut  werfen und das sind meistens die von den "Kanacken" bezeichnetetn ehrelosen verweichlichten Deutschen wobei es soetwas in jedem Kulturkreis exestiert

Ich zbsp. habe keine ahnung von Kultur ich bin ohne soetwas aufgewachsen ich fühle mich auch nicht als Türke ich weis das meine Eltern Türken sind (toll) aber nichtmehr und nichtweniger / trotzdem fühle ich mich zu diesem Land hingezogen vielleicht weil ich die sprache etwas kann ( wasweisich)oder viellciht auch wegen der ganzen erfahrungen die man in dieser gesellschaft macht 


sagen wir mal so wenn ich, solch abschaum nazi parolen schreien höre. werde ich aggresiv weil ich weis das es  unwarheiten sind und wenn dann die sogennanten  Miedienopfer(siehe oben) sich mitziehen lassen  und einige mitmachen, werde ich wiegsagt leicht aggresiv 


Ich defieniere nicht andere aufgrund ihrer Herkunft sondern aufgrund ihres Verhaltens und dem was sie sagen und tun

selbst ich habe mich oft schlecht benommen mies verhalten im nachhinein wenn ich an situationen zurückdenke die ich  erlebt habe 
Bereue ich diese und schäme mich es gibt einige .
aber man verbessert sich stets und lernt/ zumindest habe ich es  mir  angewöhnt
Deswegen denke ich mir meist wenn ich jemanden neuen kennenlerne und dieser macht iwas was mir auf die Eier geht / dann sag ich mir ok sowas /genau sowas hab ich auch gemacht / deswegen beurteile ich auch nicht nach dem ersten eindruck 


Deswegen habe ich auch einen haufen ausländer und deutsche als Freunde und mein engster besteht ebenso daraus 
weils wayne ist // die person ist wichtig und all das was man zusammen erlebt hat 


sagen wir so ich war an dem abend nicht auf deutsche wütend sondern eben auf diese Medienopfer /


----------



## ChiaDharma (3. Juli 2008)

> Ausländer (Kein Rassismus erwünscht!)



Das allein ist ja schon Rassismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne wie auch immer...

Ich finde dieses Thema einfach blöd,wieso bezeichnet man überhaupt Leute als Deutsche,Schweizer etc?

Ich zum Beispiel bin auf Papier Deutsch,beide meine Eltern sind polnisch,aber ich bezeichne mich als garnix davon,ich reduzier mich doch nicht auf irgendein blödes Land.

Und eigentlich sind alle Leute Rassisten,wenn man es mal penibel nimmt,weil jeder schon alleine Leute einteilt in "Deutsche", "Polen", "Schweizer", "Österreicher" etc.


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Gewalt ist eine wunderbare Lösung und eine ganz natürlich dazu auch und sie tut gut ,egal ob du ,oder der andere am ende bluten muss
> 
> Ich kann leider keine Menschen für voll nehmen
> 
> ...



1. Hier ist wohl jeglicher Kommentar überflüssig.

2. Warst du schon mal in einem Fussballstadium? Kannst du dir das Gefühl vorstellen, wenn sich tausende Menschen, die sich völlig fremd sind, für eine Sache begeistern, in den Armen liegen und zusammen Spaß haben? Natürlich sieht es der DFB gerne, wenn sich seine Merchandising-Produkte gut verkaufen, aber eigentlich geht es doch mehr darum, sich gemeinsam mit vielen anderen die Spiele bei der EM anzuschauen und Freude daran zu haben. Und das kann man auch ohne Fahne und Trikot. Ich persönlich habe von Rassismus sehr wenig mitbekommen, von irgendwelchen Parolen noch weniger. Im Gegenteil: als ich das Endspiel beim Public Viewing in Köln verfolgt habe (weil ich ja auch so ein gewalttätiger, fetter, pickeliger deutscher Fussball-Proll bin) kam es selbst nach dem verdienten Sieg der Spanier zu keinerlei Ausschreitungen. Alle verhielten sich friedlich, man kam sogar ins Gespräch und tröstete bzw. gratulierte sich gegenseitig. Das finde ich großartig, denn eigentlich sollte so eine Sportveranstaltung doch zur Völkerverständigung beitragen und nicht dazu, sich gegenseitig krankenhausreif zu schlagen.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Hier ist wohl jeglicher Kommentar überflüssig.
> 
> 2. Warst du schon mal in einem Fussballstadium? Kannst du dir das Gefühl vorstellen, wenn sich tausende Menschen, die sich völlig fremd sind, für eine Sache begeistern, in den Armen liegen und zusammen Spaß haben? Natürlich sieht es der DFB gerne, wenn sich seine Merchandising-Produkte gut verkaufen, aber eigentlich geht es doch mehr darum, sich gemeinsam mit vielen anderen die Spiele bei der EM anzuschauen und Freude daran zu haben. Und das kann man auch ohne Fahne und Trikot. Ich persönlich habe von Rassismus sehr wenig mitbekommen, von irgendwelchen Parolen noch weniger. Im Gegenteil: als ich das Endspiel beim Public Viewing in Köln verfolgt habe (weil ich ja auch so ein gewalttätiger, fetter, pickeliger deutscher Fussball-Proll bin) kam es selbst nach dem verdienten Sieg der Spanier zu keinerlei Ausschreitungen. Alle verhielten sich friedlich, man kam sogar ins Gespräch und tröstete bzw. gratulierte sich gegenseitig. Das finde ich großartig, denn eigentlich sollte so eine Sportveranstaltung doch zur Völkerverständigung beitragen und nicht dazu, sich gegenseitig krankenhausreif zu schlagen.


stimme zu.


----------



## Emptybook (3. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Hier ist wohl jeglicher Kommentar überflüssig.
> 
> 2. Warst du schon mal in einem Fussballstadium? Kannst du dir das Gefühl vorstellen, wenn sich tausende Menschen, die sich völlig fremd sind, für eine Sache begeistern, in den Armen liegen und zusammen Spaß haben? Natürlich sieht es der DFB gerne, wenn sich seine Merchandising-Produkte gut verkaufen, aber eigentlich geht es doch mehr darum, sich gemeinsam mit vielen anderen die Spiele bei der EM anzuschauen und Freude daran zu haben. Und das kann man auch ohne Fahne und Trikot. Ich persönlich habe von Rassismus sehr wenig mitbekommen, von irgendwelchen Parolen noch weniger. Im Gegenteil: als ich das Endspiel beim Public Viewing in Köln verfolgt habe (weil ich ja auch so ein gewalttätiger, fetter, pickeliger deutscher Fussball-Proll bin) kam es selbst nach dem verdienten Sieg der Spanier zu keinerlei Ausschreitungen. Alle verhielten sich friedlich, man kam sogar ins Gespräch und tröstete bzw. gratulierte sich gegenseitig. Das finde ich großartig, denn eigentlich sollte so eine Sportveranstaltung doch zur Völkerverständigung beitragen und nicht dazu, sich gegenseitig krankenhausreif zu schlagen.




Ja eben das meine ich doch 

Seit der WM und diesem schwulen begriff Sommermärchen wird Fußball in den dreck gezogen 
und dann haben sich natürlich diese ganzen Medienopfer die sich alle zur tunierzeit in fans verwandeln angeschlossen 


Fußball gibts schon länger als seit 2006

Du warst noch nie auf einem regionalliga spiel oder in einem zug mitFans aus einem Regionalliga spiel 
das ist richtiger krieg 

zur Tunierzeit wie WM kommen dann natürlich die ganzen medienopfer wieder raus 

Frag mal einen deutschen beim Publick viewing wann die deutschen die letzte EM gewannen kaum einer wird antworten können 

Fußball ist nicht das zuwas es gemacht wird in den letzten jahren 

Und wie gesagt wenn ein wahrer Fußball fan dann eben solch einem Medienopfer die fresse poliert finde ich das einfach klasse


----------



## Fischbrot (3. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> [...]wenn ein wahrer Fußball fan dann eben solch einem Medienopfer die fresse poliert finde ich das einfach klasse



Sowas nennt man nicht Fußballfan, sondern Hooligan.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch nichts gegen die Ausländer die sich versuchen zu integrieren, aber es gibt halt immer (sorry scheiss a****) die das nicht machen und auch noch blöd rumpöbeln.

Von solchen Typen hab ich die Schnauze voll, die Sorte von Leuten sollte man sofort aus dem Land ausweisen!!!

In der Schweiz haben wir generell zu viel ausländer, glaub es sind fast eine Million, und unser Land hat so umd die 7-8 Millionen weiss ned mehr genau.
Also sprich 1/7 Ausländer.......
Naja ich weiss ja nicht wo das hinführt ma schauen.

Greez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich sag mal so natürlich ist es scheisse wenn sich ÜBERHAUPT Leute an keine gesetze halten usw aber das mit der überbevölkerung an ausländern:
Meine großväter wurden um 1960 nach dtlnd. gerufen um hier zu arbeiten,es ist normal das sie irgendwann mal frau und kind nachholen und diese dann auch irgendwann heiraten und kinder machen usw ,das war die schuld des staates da müssten sie halt mal weiter denken ,man kann keinem menschen verbieten der in einem land seine arbeit tut eine familie zu gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hautaaa


achja und als das Spiel war türkei gegen deutschland,haben ich und freunde als verlierer mitgefeiert und wurden auch gefeiert,also kann ich als türke sagen das es zumind. hier nicht irgendwelche parolen oder so gab


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Ja eben das meine ich doch
> 
> Seit der WM und diesem schwulen begriff Sommermärchen wird Fußball in den dreck gezogen
> und dann haben sich natürlich diese ganzen Medienopfer die sich alle zur tunierzeit in fans verwandeln angeschlossen
> ...


Nur weil deine Medienopfer, sprich Leute, die nicht seit 20 Jahren Fußball-Fan sind und nicht jedes "wichtige/besondere Spiel" auswendig kennen, sich bei der WM/EM für ein Land begeistern und deswegen mitfiebern ham sie eine auf die Fresse verdient? Junge, bei dir ist wohl was locker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

also hier im saarland gibt es ein paar ortschaften die man ganz einfach meidet!
diese sind zu 60 - 80 % von russen italienern und türken bewohnt.
prinzipiell ist da ja nix dagegen zu sagen doch die orte werden aus dem grund vermieden weils dort immerwieder schlägereien, messerstechereien oder auch schiessereien gibt.

ich hab auch viele ausländer die ich als freunde/innen sehr schätze aber es gibt genug ausländer hier die meinen sie wären die könige hier und gegen eben diese hab ich was!

ich kann das auch bei deutschen nicht ab wenn da einer rum rennt nach motto ich bin besser wie alle also schleicht euch und haltet die fresse

EDIT: acuh nur weil manch ein deutscher auch sehr arrogant sein KANN
kein mensch ist in irgenteiner hinsicht besser als ein anderer!


----------



## Finsterniss (3. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> also hier im saarland gibt es ein paar ortschaften die man ganz einfach meidet!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von wegen "Medienopfer", Emptybook! Solche Veranstalltungen sind die einzigen Momente wo man öffentlich den "Stolz" auf sein Land (also nur hier für Deutschland gesprochen) offenkundig zeigen darf. Ausserhalb der Veranstalltungen kommt der Staatsschutz oder Leute wie du und brüllen "Nazi". Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von dem was du hier von dir gibst.
Alleine dein Kommentar wegen der "Gewalt", ich hoffe wirklich, das du mal aus Versehen in eine 3. Halbzeit rennst.

Sage ja Leute wie du, sind es die den Ruf und das Ansehn der Landsleute zerstören. Glückwunsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey jemand aus em saarland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum beispiel wurde ein freund von mir obwohl er mit mir nur geredet hat über belangloses zeug von ner gruppe türken halb tot geprügelt oder ein kollege weil er uns mädels helfen wollte weil irgent ein italiener gemeint hat er dürfte uns die ganze zeit belästigen und uns nicht in ruhe lassen helfen wollte mit dem spruch lass doch bitte die mädels in ruhe fast abgestochen hat und bei uns die polizei gerade in den gegenden sind nicht gerade die schnellsten!

und eben solche ausländer mag ich nicht!


----------



## Besieger (5. Juli 2008)

> Ich finde dieses Thema einfach blöd,wieso bezeichnet man überhaupt Leute als Deutsche,Schweizer etc?
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel bin auf Papier Deutsch,beide meine Eltern sind polnisch,aber ich bezeichne mich als garnix davon,ich reduzier mich doch nicht auf irgendein blödes Land.
> 
> Und eigentlich sind alle Leute Rassisten,wenn man es mal penibel nimmt,weil jeder schon alleine Leute einteilt in "Deutsche", "Polen", "Schweizer", "Österreicher" etc



boah mann wann verstummen diese weltenverbesserer endlich? warum haben sich nationen,völker gebildet? weil man gerade  lust dazu hatte? weil einem langweilig war? wir sin hier nicht in einem computerspiel...


----------



## Shalor (5. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nichts gegen die Ausländer die sich versuchen zu integrieren, aber es gibt halt immer (sorry scheiss a****) die das nicht machen und auch noch blöd rumpöbeln.
> 
> Von solchen Typen hab ich die Schnauze voll, die Sorte von Leuten sollte man sofort aus dem Land ausweisen!!!
> 
> ...




Komm mal nach Zug da ist das Verhältnis 7/10 sind Ausländer. Daher hab ich ja auch so viele ausländische Freunde aber da es hier leider viel mehr Ausländer als Einheimische gibt spielen sich manche noch mehr auf als sie sonst schon tun. Der einzige Vorteil ist das sich manche dann gegenseitig verprügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kann halt einfach nicht sein das ich meistens nur angemacht werde weil ich eben Einheimischer bin. Und dann heisst es immer so toll wenn ich mich wehre: "Denkst du du kannst dir alles erlauben nur weil du Schweizer bist?!"...er hat mich dumm angemacht..

Man wird zusammengeschlagen weil man es angeblich viel besser hat als Einheimischer und ja sowieso immer bevorzugt wird.. Das sind so Tage an denen ich mir ein paar Rechtsradikale wünsche damit hier endlich mal Ruhe ist.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Gegen Ausländer hab ich eigentlich nix aber wenn ich seh das sie (emo-) freunde von mir dumm anmachen und sogar Messer an die kehle halten da könnt ich schonmal ausflippen.. ich hab nix gegen sie sondern wie sie sich verhalten..


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr!
Zu dem Thema "Ausländer" habe ich eine zwiegespaltene Meinung, auf der einen Seite denke ich, dass man auf keinen Fall Leute nach "Ausländer" und "Einheimische" einteilen soll. Doch irgendwie kann man die "Deutschen" manchmal verstehen, zudem es eigentlich nicht NUR Deutsche sind- wo ich Zb auch mitangehöre, wenn andere "Rassen" in Deutschland sind, die randalieren , sagen "Deutschland ist scheiße" etc. - dass man dann die Leute dann in eine Schublade "Ausländer" schiebt.


----------



## ReWahn (27. Oktober 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Zur Sprache habe ich schon etwas gesagt.
> 
> Was soll den beispielsweise mit einem Jugendlichen von sechzehn Jahren passieren, der z.B. beim randalieren erwischt wird? Sollte man ihn ausweisen? In ein Land in dem er nie war, dessen Sprach er vielleicht beherrscht, in dem er aber niemanden kennt? Oder sollte man ihn vielleicht nicht viel eher wie einen deutschen Jugendlichen bestrafen?



In Berlin sind über 80% der jugendlichen Intensivtäter Immigranten.

Meine Meinung? Ausweisen. Punkt. (Intensivtäter = mehr als 10 schwere Straftaten)


----------



## -Therion- (27. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> In Berlin sind über 80% der jugendlichen Intensivtäter Immigranten.
> 
> Meine Meinung? Ausweisen. Punkt. (Intensivtäter = mehr als 10 schwere Straftaten)



Threadnekromanten ausweisen!


----------



## German Psycho (27. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Threadnekromanten ausweisen!



das schützt uns aber nicht vor ihm. er kann auch aus china buffed.de aufrufen oder ist die dort gesperrt? ;-)

vor intensivtäter bin ich aber zukünftig schon geschützt wenn sie ausgewiesen werden.

der staat sollte mehr tun um jugendlichen eine chance zu geben und die die sie nicht wahrnehmen hart bestrafen, notfalls mit ausweisung. meine meinung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Ach wir schlimmen ausländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (27. Oktober 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wenn einer zu mir kommt und mich dumm anmacht, ich wehre mich und dann kommt son ganz toller Spruch "nur weil du Schweizer bist, denkst du du kannst dir alles erlauben?!" "Scheiss Schweizer"... Das wär mir dann echt ne Kugel wert.




du hast hiermit bewiesen wie dumm  / unreif / unmündig du bist.

zitate wie 
"das wär mir dann echt ne kugel wert" 
sollten für einen permabann sorgen.

aber gut, schwachkopf weiter rum, sind ja genug versager die diesen gedankenquatsch mit dir teilen


----------



## Oligig (27. Oktober 2008)

Darf man noch qualifizierte Antworten zu dem Thema geben...
Ich komme aus Deutschland...

Nein das war nicht die qualifizierte Antwort...
...mir gehen ein paar dinge Tierisch auf den Keks...
Das sind die Menschen(auch deutsche) die solche Sprüche bringen wie Scheiss Deutschland usw. ,solche Leute sollen sich meiner Meinung nach aus o.g. Land verpissen zwingt sie ja keiner da zu Leben!Wenn nicht dann sollen sie sich wenigstens am Leben hier beteiligen und es gestalten und nicht immer nur hinnehmen und jammern...
Dann sind da noch die links und rechtsextremen...braucht beides keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur unnütze Gewalt!
Es gibt auch die Leute die absichtlich in der Schule fremde Sprachen sprechen um Lehrer und Mitschüler auszugrenzen...die achso coolen "Gangster,Playa und sonstewas" die so überzeugt von ihrem Land sind und das da alles toll währe...die sehe ich tagtäglich in meiner Klasse...naja die sollten das was sie mal ablassen in Gegenwart von Mama oder Papa sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann würden sie was erleben...(Standartspruch meinerseits: Dann geh doch dahin,wenns da so toll ist!Am besten jetzt und sofort.)

Gruß N.
[P.S. Ich bin mit Deutschland auch unzufrieden,nur ich probiere mich für meinen Teil zu Engagieren!]


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> du hast hiermit bewiesen wie dumm  / unreif / unmündig du bist.
> 
> zitate wie
> "das wär mir dann echt ne kugel wert"
> ...



2 Tage Auszeit für dich. Auch wenn der Beitrag unter aller Sau war - ist es kein Grund die Netiquette zu missachten.
Die "Argumentation" von dem Beitrag auf den du dich beziehst ist der Schließgrund für den Thread.


----------

